# Wie funktioniert likefabrik.de?



## LiquidCenTi (26. April 2014)

Hi,

Das man für Facebook, Instagram und co likes kaufen kann ist ja nichts neues.
Allerdings würde mich mal das prinzip hinter likefabrik.de interessieren.
Normalerweise ist es ja so, dass wenn man likes kauft, man "fake" likes von irgendwelchen Bots oder Chinesen bekommt.
Likefabrik wirbt damit, dass es reale Nutzer aus Deutschland sind und es deswegen etwas dauert, bis man die likes bekommt.

Habe nicht vor ihr Angebot zu nutzen, aber mich würde mal Interessieren wie Likefabrik oder diese ganzen anderen Firmen funktionieren die sowas anbieten.


----------



## Stryke7 (26. April 2014)

Nun, sie selbst hüllen sich in Schweigen  


Vermutlich werden sie schlicht und einfach für einen geringeren Preis Leute bezahlen, die auf Befehl Dinge liken.

Ehrlich gesagt würde ich aber vermuten, dass auch dort viele Fake-Profile im Einsatz sind;  es gibt doch wenige Leute die für ein paar Cent einen Like verkaufen würden.


Ehrliche Meinung von mir:  Armselig ...


----------



## LiquidCenTi (26. April 2014)

Hm kann mir das nicht vorstellen. Muss ja rentabel sein. Obwohl vlt chinesen mit deutschen accounts.

Ob armselig oder nicht ihr geschäftsmodell funktioniert und das ist warum es mich interessiert bzw. Worauf es ankommt.

Danke dir


----------



## Stryke7 (26. April 2014)

LiquidCenTi schrieb:


> Hm kann mir das nicht vorstellen. Muss ja rentabel sein. Obwohl vlt chinesen mit deutschen accounts.
> 
> Ob armselig oder nicht ihr geschäftsmodell funktioniert und das ist warum es mich interessiert bzw. Worauf es ankommt.
> 
> Danke dir


 
Ich weiß nicht, meinst du, dass sich das wirklich rentiert?  Wieviel würde jemand denn für vielleicht 100 Likes bezahlen? 

Chinesen könnten es sein, oder irgendwelche Arbeiter aus der dritten Welt.  So ähnlich wie Farmer bei WoW ...


----------



## LiquidCenTi (26. April 2014)

100 fpto likes kosten 13€y
Ja genau die wow farmer meinte ich.
Ich glaub das lohnt sich, wenn firmen likes auf ihre fanpage brauchen und gleich 25000 stück wollen


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (26. April 2014)

LiquidCenTi schrieb:


> Ich glaub das lohnt sich, wenn firmen likes auf ihre fanpage brauchen und gleich 25000 stück wollen



Nur solange, bis es jemand meldet und der Firmenaccount bei FB dann erstmal oder ganz weg ist. Von daher wird das wohl kaum eine seriöse Firma machen. Gekaufte "likes" sind bei Fb ja verboten - oder waren es, als ich noch dort unterwegs war.


----------



## Stryke7 (26. April 2014)

LiquidCenTi schrieb:


> 100 fpto likes kosten 13€y
> Ja genau die wow farmer meinte ich.
> Ich glaub das lohnt sich, wenn firmen likes auf ihre fanpage brauchen und gleich 25000 stück wollen


 
Fragt sich, wieviel Aufwand es denn ist, 25000 Likes zu generieren.  Du brauchst dafür immerhin auch 25000 Accounts ...   Und vermutlich mindestens einen "Arbeiter" pro 100 Accounts.  

Ich denke, es wäre einfacher, dafür einen Bot zu schreiben ...   Ich weiß allerdigns nicht, inwiefern Facebook da eigentlich überwacht. Sie sind jedenfalls bemüht, Fake-Accounts auszusortieren, also wird man sich schon etwas einfallen lassen müssen (zB vorheriger zufälliger Aufruf ein paar anderer Seiten).


----------



## Leandros (26. April 2014)

Interessantes Video zu dem Thema: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oVfHeWTKjag


----------



## DarkMo (26. April 2014)

einfach unglaublich, mit was für nem mist man heutzutage kohle machen kann -.- wen intressieren denn irgendwelche likes lol


----------



## Stryke7 (26. April 2014)

DarkMo schrieb:


> einfach unglaublich, mit was für nem mist man heutzutage kohle machen kann -.- wen intressieren denn irgendwelche likes lol


 
Subjektiv nur Leute mit irgendwelchen Problemen in Bezug auf Aufmerksamkeit oder Selbstbewusstsein.

Objektiv siehts aber ganz anders aus:  Wenn du beispielsweise zusätzlich eine Website (egal welcher Art) betreibst und darauf Werbeplatz verkaufst, hängen deine Einnahmen direkt von den Aufrufen und Likes ab. Außerdem machen beispielsweise Firmenauftritte einen seriöseren Eindruck, wenn man glaubt, dass sie weit bekannt wären und viele Fans haben, da sie dann sofort glaubhafter und begehrenswerter erscheinen und man sofort eine ganz andere Einstellung zu ihnen hat. 
Das könnte man jetzt sehr lange ausführen ...   Aber im Grunde ist es eine psychologische Sache, die sehr wichtig fürs Marketing ist.

Die wenigsten interessiert das wirkliche Produkt, die größte wirtschaftliche Macht ist einfach nur das Marketing.


----------



## LiquidCenTi (26. April 2014)

Das video von leandros hats richtig gut erklärt. Also für die firmen kosten 1000 likes 1$.
Und sie verkaufens für ein vielfaches. Gutes geschäft.


----------



## Stryke7 (26. April 2014)

LiquidCenTi schrieb:


> Das video von leandros hats richtig gut erklärt. Also für die firmen kosten 1000 likes 1$.
> Und sie verkaufens für ein vielfaches. Gutes geschäft.


 
Ja, so dachte ich mir das schon. 

Tja ...  aus Sicht des Entrepreneurs ein voller Erfolg,  moralisch vielleicht nicht ganz.  Aber hey, ich bin der Meinung, wir Erste-Welt-Länder dürfen uns über sowas nicht beschweren, denn ohne die miesen Bedingungen in der dritten Welt ginge es uns weniger gut. Obwohl von den meisten Menschen nicht mehr gewollt,  profitieren wir doch immer noch von den sozialen und wirtschaftlichen Verhältnissen, die durch die Kolonialzeit entstanden sind. 
Sorry für OT


----------



## LiquidCenTi (27. April 2014)

Hast du ganz richtig erkannt.
So sind menschen nunmal.
Massentierhaltung und Tierquälerei verabscheuen alle, aber sind trotzdem nicht bereit mehr für ihr fleisch zu bezahlen.

Erst noch schön die online petition gegen tierquälerei unterschreiben, dannach in den aldi und das billig fleisch kaufen, anstatt zum bio bauern zu gehen.

Sorry für OT


----------



## Stryke7 (27. April 2014)

LiquidCenTi schrieb:


> Hast du ganz richtig erkannt.
> So sind menschen nunmal.
> Massentierhaltung und Tierquälerei verabscheuen alle, aber sind trotzdem nicht bereit mehr für ihr fleisch zu bezahlen.
> 
> ...


 
Da wir hier eh nur zu zweit sind, stört das vermutlich niemanden  

Jepp, Fleisch ist auch so ein Problem ...    Die armen Tierchen tun mir auch Leid, aber auf Fleisch will man auch nicht verzichten.  Aber ein etwas höherer Preis ist für mich in Ordnung, wenn sie dafür aus artgerechter Haltung kommen.   

Richtig abartig sind diese Massentierhaltungen, wo die Viecher sich schon lebend stapeln müssen.  Dann werden sie alle so wie sie sind in den Mixer gepackt, und das Resultat mit Geschmacksstoffen versetzt und zu irgendwas zusammengepappt.  
In einem ChickenNugget sind durchschnittlich 46 (!!!) verschiedene Hühner drin ...    pervers.


----------



## LiquidCenTi (27. April 2014)

Na auch das chicken nuggets video gesehen? 
Deshalb esse ich kaum bis nie bei mcdonalds.

Ich muss allerdings ehrlich zugeben, dass ich nicht wirklich viel an tiere denke, sondern eher an meine eigene gesundheit.
Klar ist das schrecklich aber ich rede mir automatisch schon immer irgendwas ein warum es doch nicht so schlim ist wenn ich bei mcdonalds kaufe.

Allerdings werden die viecher so mit hormonen vollgespritzt und das bleibt natürlich alles bei denen im körper. 
Das kann nicht gesundt sein.


----------



## Crysis nerd (27. April 2014)

Leandros schrieb:


> Interessantes Video zu dem Thema: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oVfHeWTKjag


 
Thehe, genau das wollte ich auch posten. Bist mal wieder schneller als ich


----------



## malinaa (2. Mai 2014)

Das Video erklärt einiges


----------

